# Bring Back The Bear



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Koala Bear*​
*Bring The Bear Back Or Not?*

Yes1124.44%No2453.33%Either Way Is Fine1022.22%00.00%


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

To Save The Bear Or Not?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

The koala was cute, but I like the new logo... I voted NO


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I voted either way. As some have mentioned other places the bear is fine but being used under the avatar was a bit distracting.

Maybe the vorpal bunny got him ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

See ya...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I liked the bear logo. didnt like it on the avatar.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I voted no on this. It really didn't bother me too much but I like the new logo instead. Looks more proper on a forum. Besides... it just makes the bear that much more special on the sitckers that we're going to get.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For what it's worth, I liked the bear, too, but - honest - I can live with it either way. I didn't find it anymore "distracting" than the current graphic ... but for those who did (and IF it can be done








) maybe placing it under the text would work ???


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

He makes me smile...gotta vote yes!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ciao....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll stick with my grizzly bear. No for the Koala


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Awww, Crikey! The little guy didn't even seem to have a chance!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

_*_in my best aussie accent_...

"A Dingo eight my Ko-ala!"








_


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

but for those who did (and IF it can be done







) maybe placing it under the text would work ???
[/quote]

that's exactly what I was thinking and was going to ask Doug. We'd still have him/her but perhaps not distracting to the one that found it distracting. Personally, he didn't bother me at all


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I said no too, Koala fans can put it in their Avatar. I like the new logo, though the bear was cute and its a great design it was very distracting.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, I liked the guy. Besides I don't find it anymore distracting than all the photos in the signature lines. But I will agree that maybe he should come back under the text or even a little smaller.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

The cause to save the Koala is bigger than I thought!








Click Here

Brad


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

"Take me koala back, Jack, 
take me koala back. 
He lives somewhere out on the track, Mac, 
so take me koala back. "

Altogether now!










Dan


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I had to vote to bring him back, I like the little guy. But if we are still going to get him on our stickers then I'm fine with him disappearing from the avatar.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as a name goes.... 'Aussie'

Keeps with the whole theme!






























or


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

why not make the koala available to put in our signatures if you want. ??


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

kinda torn, I like the koala, but he is a little distracting. He'll look great on the stickers.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

He was a little large and took a lot of valuable real estate. The "Bar" logo just seems to fit better...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, It's seeming that the Koala is a polarizing image. Perhaps it should be included in the "do not discuss list" in the guidelines!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> why not make the koala available to put in our signatures if you want. ??


Nothing stopping you I don't think, snag the Bear and slap him in the signature









So who's going to make a Smiley of the Bear?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> why not make the koala available to put in our signatures if you want. ??


Nothing stopping you I don't think, snag the Bear and slap him in the signature








[/quote]

If you've paid the membership fee, then nothing is stopping you.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> why not make the koala available to put in our signatures if you want. ??


Nothing stopping you I don't think, snag the Bear and slap him in the signature









So who's going to make a Smiley of the Bear?
[/quote]










Google is good!









C


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that Koala looks like he has a hairball!








Nice try, though.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Seems like the words "Outbackers Contributor" is kind of redundant now if you are a member of the K-club. I mean, it's only being fair to the offed K-bear right?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> why not make the koala available to put in our signatures if you want. ??


Nothing stopping you I don't think, snag the Bear and slap him in the signature









So who's going to make a Smiley of the Bear?
[/quote]
I put him in my signature


----------

